# Have i been speeding?



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Just got that in my inbox and there was no way to answer YES! Big brother is watching.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Just got that in my inbox and there was no way to answer YES! Big brother is watching.


Who sent that to you?

I remember when I first started driving we used to get a weekly driving report from Uber in the app.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

MHR said:


> Who sent that to you?
> 
> I remember when I first started driving we used to get a weekly driving report from Uber in the app.


I remember also. Speed, braking, and acceleration were monitored and displayed as pass/fail in an app menu. Just because they don’t display it anymore doesn’t mean they ever stopped monitoring it.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

MHR said:


> Who sent that to you?
> 
> I remember when I first started driving we used to get a weekly driving report from Uber in the app.


It is in my uber inbox, not my email. It also shows up in the scroll of crap when I start the app.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> It is in my uber inbox, not my email. It also shows up in the scroll of crap when I start the app.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Disgusted Driver said:


> It is in my uber inbox, not my email. It also shows up in the scroll of crap when I start the app.


You can modify that in the app... I think...

Click on the three lines in the upper left of the app then Account > Account Settings > Speed Limit

and then turn it off. It may or may not work to solve your particular issue. Let us know if that works.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

SpinalCabbage said:


> You can modify that in the app... I think...
> 
> Click on the three lines in the upper left of the app then Account > Account Settings > Speed Limit
> 
> and then turn it off. It may or may not work to solve your particular issue. Let us know if that works.


Thanks, turned it off. We shall see if i get another one.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Just got that in my inbox and there was no way to answer YES! Big brother is watching.


Next time they ask for a photo i.d. . . . send them THIS.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Speeding via a snort of meth maybe, or intravenously perhaps?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> Speeding via a snort of meth maybe, or intravenously perhaps?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I drive a certain stretch of road that I think has a jammer set up near by. Never a phone signal and GPS always goes out for about 10-15 seconds. If I am on an active trip or to a pick-up my phone will beep and the Uber app flashes I am driving 100+ MPH for a brief second. The highest I have seen that number is 143 MPH.

I have never seen such report from Uber.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Just got that in my inbox and there was no way to answer YES! Big brother is watching.


You're not alone in this. 
------>>>🙋‍♀️ supports you. Friends don't let friends speed alone😂🤣🚔


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Weekly report card from HopSkipDrive


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Seamus said:


> I remember also. Speed, braking, and acceleration were monitored and displayed as pass/fail in an app menu. Just because they don’t display it anymore doesn’t mean they ever stopped monitoring it.


I wish they would bring that back I used it as an Early Burnout Indicator.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Diamondraider said:


> I wish they would bring that back I used it as an Early Burnout Indicator.


I used it to shove it in my husband’s face to prove I was an excellent driver.

Between that and the marriage proposal I received from a pax for merging onto the freeway at top speed, he did say I was indeed a good driver.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Diamondraider said:


> I wish they would bring that back I used it as an Early Burnout Indicator.


I hated that. Mine were so unbelievably inaccurate. I remember like it was yesterday a report that really unnerved me... I picked up a doctor from a medical building and he had me take him a few blocks to a nearby mall. It was slow moving bumper to bumper traffic but only for those few blocks. We talked about Eric Clapton and Stevie Ray Vaughan. It was the only trip I did that day as I just turned on the app on my way home from a doctor appointment. In that short ride they noted that I accelerated too hard, braked too hard, and was speeding. I never accelerated, virtually never braked and never exceeded perhaps 3 mph. Fortunately they didn't hold those stats against us. But if they had held them against us I would have been screwed from one of the slowest smoothest drives ever taken in my vehicle.The guy could have literally walked to his destination faster than I got him there.

Sheesh! I am still annoyed by those reports. I just didn't realize how annoyed I still am until recounting this story. I guess because I never had the chance, nor reason, to confront them about it and make them recant on their baseless accusations. Oh well. It's all Bunnies and Kittens now.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

MHR said:


> I used it to shove it in my husband’s face to prove I was an excellent driver.


So funny you say that, my wife tells me I brake too hard and I used to do the exact same thing, “look, even Uber says my braking is good”!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

SpinalCabbage said:


> I hated that. Mine were so unbelievably inaccurate. I remember like it was yesterday a report that really unnerved me... I picked up a doctor from a medical building and he had me take him a few blocks to a nearby mall. It was slow moving bumper to bumper traffic but only for those few blocks. We talked about Eric Clapton and Stevie Ray Vaughan. It was the only trip I did that day as I just turned on the app on my way home from a doctor appointment. In that short ride they noted that I accelerated too hard, braked too hard, and was speeding. I never accelerated, virtually never braked and never exceeded perhaps 3 mph. Fortunately they didn't hold those stats against us. But if they had held them against us I would have been screwed from one of the slowest smoothest drives ever taken in my vehicle.The guy could have literally walked to his destination faster than I got him there.
> 
> Sheesh! I am still annoyed by those reports. I just didn't realize how annoyed I still am until recounting this story. I guess because I never had the chance, nor reason, to confront them about it and make them recant on their baseless accusations. Oh well. It's all Bunnies and Kittens now.


The Uber reports were sometimes laughably wrong. I think one claimed I was going 105!!!! Impossible. I’ve never driven over 101.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

goneubering said:


> The Uber reports were sometimes laughably wrong. I think one claimed I was going 105!!!! Impossible. I’ve never driven over 101.


This occurs sometimes when the connection is interrupted. Occasionally driving through a tunnel with my Bluetooth off would result in a speed warning. I’ve never gotten a warning with Bluetooth active nor have I experienced the instant excessive speed Notification


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

SpinalCabbage said:


> I hated that. Mine were so unbelievably inaccurate. I remember like it was yesterday a report that really unnerved me... I picked up a doctor from a medical building and he had me take him a few blocks to a nearby mall. It was slow moving bumper to bumper traffic but only for those few blocks. We talked about Eric Clapton and Stevie Ray Vaughan. It was the only trip I did that day as I just turned on the app on my way home from a doctor appointment. In that short ride they noted that I accelerated too hard, braked too hard, and was speeding. I never accelerated, virtually never braked and never exceeded perhaps 3 mph. Fortunately they didn't hold those stats against us. But if they had held them against us I would have been screwed from one of the slowest smoothest drives ever taken in my vehicle.The guy could have literally walked to his destination faster than I got him there.
> 
> Sheesh! I am still annoyed by those reports. I just didn't realize how annoyed I still am until recounting this story. I guess because I never had the chance, nor reason, to confront them about it and make them recant on their baseless accusations. Oh well. It's all Bunnies and Kittens now.


You probably had a loose phone mount. The accelerometer in your phone is what measures and reports.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Diamondraider said:


> You probably had a loose phone mount. The accelerometer in your phone is what measures and reports.


You're probably right. I use one of those CD mounts and they do have a little bounce to them.

Thank you.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Diamondraider said:


> This occurs sometimes when the connection is interrupted. Occasionally driving through a tunnel with my Bluetooth off would result in a speed warning. I’ve never gotten a warning with Bluetooth active nor have I experienced the instant excessive speed Notification


ah ha! I just got the speeding report a couple days ago and I very recently turned off the Bluetooth on my work phone.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

MHR said:


> I used it to shove it in my husband’s face to prove I was an excellent driver.


Whoooooa! The images! 😋


----------



## Igimba331999 (Oct 12, 2020)

Yeah, I got a warning for excessive speed, excessive acceleration and hard braking when my phone was in my back pocket when I stopped by my girlfriend's house for a pants-on quickie. Uber might have sent me a message too.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

That speeding meter is way off by the way. I had reinstalled the app and so I had to redo all of my settings. I forgot about the speed tracker. The other morning it said I was going like 88 to 90 when I was only going Maybe 72. I admit I was still in fact speeding. The speed limit was 65 but there is a big difference between 7mph over and 25mph!! Just for the record, no I did not have passengers in the car😆


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

It keeps turning itself on either when it's updating or it has a mind of its own. Didn't notice and got another "you've been speeding" message. 
I frequently do 7 or 8 over with pax in the car and a little bit more if I'm rushing back downtown to get another ride. Gotta stack the cheddar!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> It keeps turning itself on either when it's updating or it has a mind of its own. Didn't notice and got another "you've been speeding" message.
> I frequently do 7 or 8 over with pax in the car and a little bit more if I'm rushing back downtown to get another ride. Gotta stack the cheddar!


Biden wants Cameras In ALL CARS !
Hidden in the " Infrastructure Bill".


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Biden wants Cameras In ALL CARS !
> Hidden in the " Infrastructure Bill".


You are a twisted individual BUT you are our twisted individual.


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Just got that in my inbox and there was no way to answer YES! Big brother is watching.


I got this shit too and they can't legally deactivate a driver over this as GPS in phone can malfunction and make you appear you're going faster than you were. They ask the question but they don't have Yes or No option.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

ozzyoz7 said:


> I got this shit too and they can't legally deactivate a driver over this as GPS in phone can malfunction and make you appear you're going faster than you were. They ask the question but they don't have Yes or No option.


I'm pretty sure they can legally deactivate you for any reason and since we are not employees there is no recourse. In my state even an employer can terminate you without a reason.


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> I'm pretty sure they can legally deactivate you for any reason and since we are not employees there is no recourse. In my state even an employer can terminate you without a reason.


Read the driver partner agreement contract, it mentions there is a third party mediator service for legal issues between Uber and driver and drivers can't directly sue Uber and have to go through arbitration. They can't just use some system to determine you were speeding and go by that, they'd get bad publicity. This isn't like an employer, this tech company watches its public image and if it starts deactivating drivers for speeding after drivers saved screenshots of those "are you speeding?" messages, then Gizmodo and others will have a field day news day with Uber. Pretty much all states let employers fire people without reason, this is how states get the employers to remain in their state, otherwise the whole corporate headquarters of the employer can move to new state.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

I rented a C 8 today and got it up to 171 on Blewett Pass this afternoon


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

ozzyoz7 said:


> Read the driver partner agreement contract, it mentions there is a third party mediator service for legal issues between Uber and driver and drivers can't directly sue Uber and have to go through arbitration. They can't just use some system to determine you were speeding and go by that, they'd get bad publicity. This isn't like an employer, this tech company watches its public image and if it starts deactivating drivers for speeding after drivers saved screenshots of those "are you speeding?" messages, then Gizmodo and others will have a field day news day with Uber. Pretty much all states let employers fire people without reason, this is how states get the employers to remain in their state, otherwise the whole corporate headquarters of the employer can move to new state.


Arbitration is only for the drivers who weren't smart enough to opt out of arbitration 😉 do you seriously think they won't require a non-disclosure agreement in arbitration? That's the first thing they mandate in any legal situation.


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> Arbitration is only for the drivers who weren't smart enough to opt out of arbitration 😉 do you seriously think they won't require a non-disclosure agreement in arbitration? That's the first thing they mandate in any legal situation.


I don't even know if I even opted out.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)




----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

MHR said:


> Who sent that to you?
> 
> I remember when I first started driving we used to get a weekly driving report from Uber in the app.


Admin how come you driving? I thought you're wealthy off of this forum as it's number 1 Uber forum


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

ozzyoz7 said:


> Admin how come you driving? I thought you're wealthy off of this forum as it's number 1 Uber forum


Lulz 



Your American is seriously lacking my brother


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

ozzyoz7 said:


> Admin how come you driving? I thought you're wealthy off of this forum as it's number 1 Uber forum


I'm a volunteer, not the owner. 😉


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

Amos69 said:


> Lulz
> 
> 
> 
> Your American is seriously lacking my brother


What American M8?


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

MHR said:


> I'm a volunteer, not the owner. 😉


If I was Administer of big popular forum making tons in adsense dough $$$, I'd be sure to ask for compensation. But you do you. I uses to run an adsense site before I sold it and used to make $500/month. I know for sure UP forums makes $7k a month or more


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

ozzyoz7 said:


> If I was Administer of big popular forum making tons in adsense dough $$$, I'd be sure to ask for compensation. But you do you. I uses to run an adsense site before I sold it and used to make $500/month. I know for sure UP forums makes $7k a month or more


You know what, I don't begrudge the owners the bucks. They put the effort out years ago to get this thing up and running. As much time as I spend here, I would be willing to be a mod for free, just a little giving back to the insane asylum.


----------

